# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] Calcul de jours ouvrables entre 2 dates datepicker

## HttpPointCom

Bonjour,

je dveloppe un formulaire de demande de cong avec InfoPath, je dploie le formulaire sur SharePoint.
Grce  cet article http://alecpojidaev.wordpress.com/20...walkthrough-2/ j'ai russi  calculer le nombre de jour entre 2 dates datepicker.

Mon problme  prsent et de pouvoir calculer le nombre de jours ouvrables entre 2 dates datepicker, c'est pas vident vu que je dois supprimer les samedis/dimanches ainsi que les jours fris, je sais pas s'il est possible de pouvoir combiner du code au calcul sans code que j'ai utilis. Donc je sais pas comment rendre les datepickers uniquement pour les jours ouvrables, toutes les solutions possibles m'intressent.

J'utilise InfoPath 2007, et je dploie sur MOSS 2007 si a peut servir, je code en C#, j'ai vu des sujets presque similaires au mien sur le forum, mais les solutions ne paraissaient pas abouties et aucun n'a utilis la mthode que j'ai utilis pour le calcul entre 2 dates.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos rponses.

HttpPointCom

----------


## saymon

Salut,
A mon humble avis, je penses qu'il te sera difficile de restreindre les dates du slecteur de dates. Tu seras oblig de passer par le code. C'est pas natif  InfoPath  ::calim2::  je crois.

----------


## HttpPointCom

Bonjour,

merci de ta rponse, finalement je me suis plutt tourn vers Excel Services, vu que sur un tableau excel on peut calculer le nombre de jour ouvrables entre 2 dates (et on ajoute soi-mme les jours fris) a me parait intressant. J'ai dj fait toute les connexions ncessaires de mon formulaire vers le fichier Excel, seulement bizarrement je n'arrive pas  ouvrir le fichier Excel (qui est pourtant dans une bibliothque Trusted Files), je suis administrateur et j'ai logiquement tout les droits mais le message d'erreur m'indique seulement que je suis pas autoris  utiliser Excel Services(j'ai galement activ Excel Service dans site administration de SharePoint)...

edit : voici le message d'erreur que j'ai quand j'essaye d'ouvrir mon fichier excel via excel service(ouvrir dans un navigateur web) dans sharepoint : "   Vous n'tes pas autoris  ouvrir ce fichier dans Excel Services.

Assurez-vous que le fichier se trouve  un emplacement approuv Excel Services et que vous avez accs  ce fichier. "

----------

